# Plunge Saws



## Timster (Aug 7, 2008)

For some reason the link above doesn't work, but I was pretty curious to see the link. I love the Festool TS-55 but I too am glad to see some competition coming out.

Perhaps this link to the article above works; I won't know until I hit submit: http://www.jlconline.com/cgi-local/...e.storefront/49ea91e00c602a5127170a32100a0635

Great article; thanks for posting it.


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Thanks for posting this PaliBob.


----------

